# east Vail avalanche



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

omg scary! the buried guy was out there alone?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Be careful out there had a friend deploy his air bag the other day to save himself.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I was just going to post this video. I think the buried guy was in that group and the skier knew his name. Just chose a different path along that ridge.

East Vail is a very rad place. It is also one of the most dangerous. Several people have lost their lives back there in the last ten years. This dude was super lucky that his head was above snow. Scary yes, but at that point, his life was not in immediate danger. He may have intentionally or not intentionally chosen a line that did not have serious consequence. It could have been much worse had he been strained through trees. That is called the bread slicer, and you're the bread. Not very survivable.

We had a period with no snow and lowering avalanche danger, we've now gotten well over a foot in just a few days. Snow does not like rapid change and this is rapid change. With the weak layers we already have, it is going to take quite a few days if not weeks for the snow pack to adjust to this load. Of course, there is more snow in the forecast, so everyone should be thinking avalanches when they are out there.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

Holy crap. Dude got lucky... Good job by his buddies for realizing it and getting there so fast...


----------

